# <NSFW>Hatred: the Modern Manhunt/Postal??



## Akira (Oct 19, 2014)

Presenting now, ladies and gentlemen, is a new trailer which has blown out-of-proportions over the past 3 days. Twitter,FB and reddit's gone mad about it.

Hatred is a *PC-exclusive*(for now,anyway) game about straight-up-no-bullshit slaughter of people fueled by nothing but pure, well, hatred. Its trailer came out this week, and many people found it to be upsetting, even deplorable/disgusting.

Here's the trailer. Fair *Warning: it's exceedingly graphic and depicts the slaughter of horrified people who scream and plead for their lives.NSFW* It's not shittin rainbows, people.



Courting shock publicity, reminiscent of early 90s MortalKombat Fatalities and early 2000s strangulation by polythene bags(read Manhunt), the trailer has got a sh!t-ton of attention, hitting nearly a million views in 3 days. Of course, you can't hate or troll the game without telling others what's it's about-at least watch the trailer, hence giving it more views and prospective players. Exactly what the the devs are counting on!!

Here: an Interview with the devs from Destructive Creations-warning, it's rather biased-and very hypocritical. I mean, at least try to be objective dude. Rather non-professional from a Polygon journalist. 

Thing is, nothing new to see here. We have seen wanton violence before-in Postal games(which is about killing everybody, aka "going postal")-in Manhunt, no need to say more-or the most well known *GTA series* where, let's face it, real fun lies in going crazy and doing whatever you want to do(aka rampage by flying cars). VIOLENCE IS NOT ANYTHING NEW, people. 

*jagatplay.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/Hatred-the-game-14.jpg

Hatred however, hits hard. This is not satire. This is not slapstick/black comedy. We are not shooting aliens or robots or zombies in the face. We are not killing reapers and banging genetically-perfect babes on a weekly basis. This is hunting innocent civilians down-shooting , stabbing them-and laugh as they plead for their lives. It bathes in the moment of the kill as the main character, for instance, sticks the barrel of a gun down a screaming woman's throat and pulls the trigger. It details every element of that, each portion of the struggle, every feeble flailing of arms and legs. The kills are not _cool_-instead, it's about the terror-the paralyzing tricking of gut-wrenching fear as your tormentor comes upon you to inflict suffering, and you can do jack-**** about it. This fear-it's gives a feeling of power-of lording over helpless victims, power which Terrorists and psychopaths crave. 

Just to be clear: the notion that video-games cause/promote violence is BULLSHIT. The only difference between this game and any other shooter is the removal of the morally-uplifting cause. You ain't saving anyone here, you're just killing people because you like it. The *problem is the glorification of terror and fear the victims feel*. Violence is always been necessary in most games. Even mario kills the mushroom nemesis by jumping on it's head. Nearly every COD/Battlefield is murder-simulation. Hatred isn't any different. It just doesn't use a veil for it.

Honestly, it's just a video game. There are tons of more gory slasher movies out there. As always, the gameplay is what matters(so does the story, but don't hold your breath on this one). The aesthetically-grim black-and-white splashed with colors here and there does add to the mood of the slaughter. My point being-it's just different. It has been a long time something this hard-hitting came on the market, and well, it helps to have variety. Violence is Violence, guys. At least try it out before shitting on it.

PS: Honestly, the _best_ thing about the trailer is the reactions. So please, what are your thoughts??

PPS: Aren't you tired of loot-caves and grinding levels(read Borderlands and Destiny)?? I know I am. Waiting for FC4 and DA3...


----------



## bhadkow (Oct 19, 2014)

I love it! Hope the game play is as good as it seems. Take it or leave but, take the BS and shove it! To me, its just a game.


----------



## srkmish (Oct 19, 2014)

Wow. Amazing. I think it could be like Level 1- Mass murder at OFfice, level 2 - Mass murder in school etc


----------



## abhidev (Oct 19, 2014)

wow the gfx looks detailed...nice!!!


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 19, 2014)

i am a bit shocked. 

what is the meaning of making such a game??
how is it a game?? does it provide any kind of entertainment??


----------



## gameranand (Oct 19, 2014)

Akira said:


> Hatred however, hits hard. This is not satire. This is not slapstick/black comedy. We are not shooting aliens or robots or zombies in the face. We are not killing reapers and banging genetically-perfect babes on a weekly basis. This is hunting innocent civilians down-shooting , stabbing them-and laugh as they plead for their lives. It bathes in the moment of the kill as the main character, for instance, sticks the barrel of a gun down a screaming woman's throat and pulls the trigger. It details every element of that, each portion of the struggle, every feeble flailing of arms and legs. The kills are not _cool_-instead, it's about the terror-the paralyzing tricking of gut-wrenching fear as your tormentor comes upon you to inflict suffering, and you can do jack-**** about it. This fear-it's gives a feeling of power-of lording over helpless victims, power which Terrorists and psychopaths crave.
> 
> Just to be clear: the notion that video-games cause/promote violence is BULLSHIT. The only difference between this game and any other shooter is the removal of the morally-uplifting cause. You ain't saving anyone here, you're just killing people because you like it. The *problem is the glorification of terror and fear the victims feel*. Violence is always been necessary in most games. Even mario kills the mushroom nemesis by jumping on it's head. Nearly every COD/Battlefield is murder-simulation. Hatred isn't any different. It just doesn't use a veil for it.
> 
> ...



1. Hunting innocent people and killing them without any reason which I avoid in games in which I can do that.
2. COD/Battlefield don't ask you to kill innocent people.
3. Yeah its different but I don't like this kind of different.
4. My thoughts are- I'll skip the game
5. No I am not tired of that.


----------



## srkmish (Oct 19, 2014)

I am shocked to see people not liking the concept. Carmageddon was a whole lot of fun to kill the pedestrians and to splatter the cows


----------



## iittopper (Oct 19, 2014)

This is nothing . People in Fallout 3 blow the whole town with nuclear bomb just to earn some cash .


----------



## Gollum (Oct 19, 2014)

all i see is a banned game. if not in india then certainly in australia.


----------



## Akira (Oct 19, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> i am a bit shocked.
> 
> what is the meaning of making such a game??
> how is it a game?? does it provide any kind of entertainment??



Well, you have guns, you shoot people, and you blow up stuff. Only difference is there is no damsel to save and no villains to defeat. You are the villain-killing things just for the sake of it.
And from the looks of it...seems fun. I've always liked killing American cops in games(GTA etc. my guilty pleasure ;]).



srkmish said:


> Carmageddon was a whole lot of fun to kill the pedestrians and to splatter the cows



I loved Manhunt. It never apologized for being what it was-loads of fun. Carmageddon-like-maps on GTA online are fun too!



Gollum said:


> all i see is a banned game. if not in india then certainly in australia.



Yeah no kidding. Aussies censor everything. It would be interesting to see which states in the US they ban it(Connecticut-for instance. 2012 elementary school shooting is still fresh). Doubt it'll be banned in India. Why would they bother anyway? More than 90% PC gamers pirate games here.


----------



## snap (Oct 19, 2014)

Seems interesting...


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 19, 2014)

^Found the terrorist, nab him guys


----------



## snap (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## Flash (Oct 19, 2014)

I didn't find this game different from what the current games are doing. Though the voice acting could do the trick emotionally.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 20, 2014)

Flash said:


> I didn't find this game different from what the current games are doing. Though the voice acting could do the trick emotionally.



Yup that can be a good thing or a bad thing depending on the person playing. Someone is screaming while I take his/her life, well thats something some would appreciate and some would hate,


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Oct 20, 2014)

This reminds me of GTA without the humor. ^^^ Yeah the  voice acting and music makes it feels more intense.  Not sure if the real game will feel that intense.


----------



## vito scalleta (Oct 20, 2014)

how is this going to be challenging ??
just to see who gets the high score ?
i understand killing cops in gta was fun.. but at least they put up a fight .
i think 15 mins into the game i  would lose all interest.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 20, 2014)

Borderlands is pretty insane, def not politically correct. Donno about Destiny 

and does this thing have a cat silencer?


----------



## bhadkow (Oct 21, 2014)

Is it Oculus Rift compatible??


----------



## Piyush (Oct 22, 2014)

Have played Manhunt. Might play this one as well.


----------



## amjath (Oct 22, 2014)

^ you finished manhunt. I couldn't


----------



## Piyush (Oct 22, 2014)

Didnt finish it, I played only half of the game, then left it.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 22, 2014)

er.. is it wierd to say that i finished the entire manhunt game when i was like 13 years old ..
I even remember the end game boss Pigsy was butt naked


----------



## amjath (Oct 22, 2014)

^ lol I can't get through one level, tried many times


----------



## Desmond (Oct 22, 2014)

Is there any context to the violence?

There have been games about killing civilians before. There was that level in COD:MW2 and there is Postal. But they had a context.

But then again, slaughtering virtual people is different than slaughtering people in real life, don't know why people are so riled up about [strike]this[/strike] such games?


----------



## warfreak (Nov 7, 2014)

Epic asked the devs to remove Unreal Engine branding from the trailers. Wow. A game which is too violent even for the makers of games like UT and Gears of War :/


----------



## Anorion (Nov 7, 2014)

The upcoming GTA V first person view re release is more or less this. Innocents even beg for mercy before you shoot them. 

There are games which treat humans even more brutally. In Ascend : Hand of Kul, you are some kind of Titan like figure, and the humans bow down and worship you where ever you go. You can pick them up and eat them for health, or you can split them on sacrificial alters to desecrate temples and claim new areas.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 7, 2014)

I wouldn't compare this to Postal. Postal (2) is more campy and serves as a protest against those lobbying against violent video games.

This is one has like, no context.


----------



## Flash (Nov 7, 2014)

In [PROTOTYPE], the character can k1ll people in so many ways with graphic v1olence. Why it didn't get mention as Brutal than this game?


----------



## Anorion (Nov 7, 2014)

The I don't wanna die animations


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 7, 2014)

Manhunt had one of the best boss battles in a stealth game.. dayum manhunt was gory but really really good
It was made at a time when gameplay exceeded graphics, games that actually felt immersive and non repetitive..
I have yet to see a stealth game that was as immersive as manhunt..


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Nov 23, 2014)

Why can't I watch the video?


----------



## Akira (Nov 24, 2014)

Harsh Pranami said:


> Why can't I watch the video?



Check now, it'll work. Seems the original one was deemed private.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 2, 2015)

Jim Sterling does a playthrough of this game here:

[YOUTUBE]p-DOOWJX0RA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jun 2, 2015)

Not sure if I can play an entire shooter game in isometric view. They should have added either a first or third person mode.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 3, 2015)

Even the first Postal game was isometric. This one looks clearly inspired by it.


----------

